# Orbea Opal Sizing Question...Help



## bothfeetin (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all, I'm struggleing here and need some help. Ive always ridden an old school steel Colnago with a 60 C-T seat tube and a 58 TT. The local shop has been sitting on what I beleive to be a 57 2009 Opal with Dura Ace and Im drooling . What are the chances that it will fit me ??? Also heres my measurment. Thanks, Thanks, Thanks !!!

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 91.2
Trunk: 67.3
Forearm: 36.5
Arm: 69.3
Thigh: 64.8
Lower Leg: 59.7
Sternal Notch: 153
Total Body Height: 183.5


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 59.1 - 59.6
Seat tube range c-t: 60.9 - 61.4
Top tube length: 56.4 - 56.8 
Stem Length: 12.2 - 12.8
BB-Saddle Position: 82.3 - 84.3
Saddle-Handlebar: 56.7 - 57.3
Saddle Setback: 7.0 - 7.4


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

You might even fit on the next size up (Orbea). The 57 will probably work. The biggest thing to watch for there will be the head tube length. Make sure you can get the bars in the proper position relative to the seat. I have a 54 Orbea and should be on a 57. I'm able to get the proper cockpit length with a 120 stem. But I'm also slightly smaller than you in dimensions so I wonder if a size bigger than 57 might work for you, too.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 57cm 2009 Orbea Opal. Blue one. I am 5'11". You are a bit taller than me. The 57cm Opal has a 57cm top tube. You are using a 58cm top tube on your Colnago. All my bikes have 57 to 57.5cm top tubes. And 12cm stems. You would likely need a 13cm stem on the 57cm Opal. I think the next size up would be a bit too big. Its a size 60cm with a 59cm top tube. Maybe a hair long. If its a local shop, takle it for a long test ride. have them put a 13cm stem on it and ride it. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree with Slow Ride that head tube length may be the determining dimension. I'm five-eleven-and-a-half-and-a-bit, or 182cm, tall with a 87cm cycling inseam. I have a 57cm Orbea Spirit with the same geometry as the 2009 Opal except for a slightly steeper head tube (73.2deg vs 72.9). The TT and HT lengths are the same, at 57cm and 182mm respectively.

My bike is fitted with a 100mm long, 6deg rise stem. I'd be okay with a 110mm stem flipped over the other way, but at age 58 I'm more comfortable sitting a bit more upright. I certainly would not want the head tube to be any shorter than it is.


----------



## MountVision (Jul 8, 2011)

Check the "What size is your Orbea" thread for more sizing info!


----------

